# Gillian



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We lost Gillian today...and almost lost Trudy!! I believe its Interstitial Pneumonia (Silent pneumonia). I went to the feed store and when I got home I do what I always do...a visual check of all the goats...I found Gillian laying on her side with eyes wide open! my heart stopped...I ran out and she was still breathing...in the end my efforts were not enough, usually when a goat is already flat out, there is very little hope..I gave her Banamine to relax her and held her while she took her last breath...she went quietly. My heart broke. After my son and I burried her we went to check on everyone but could not see Trudy...We found her in the kids pen hut with 108 temp!! I hope we found her in time...Nuflor and Banamine, cool water on her legs and belly to help get the temp down and prayer..She already seems more alert and is eating some grass/hay...no matter how long I do this...I am amazed on how quickly they can go down...and how much it hurts...
it goes to show whether you have 9 hours or 9 years experiance..sometimes there is nothing we can do...


UPDATE: we just retook Trudys temp..its way down. 104.8...much better


----------



## Josiah (Aug 6, 2014)

So sorry to here about that. Hope Trudy will be ok.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry Cathy, how long did you have her? Love the name, looks like a smart one too.

Prayers


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh poor Gillian, so sorry for your loss Cathy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry. 


She was beautiful.


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh Cathy.... I am so sorry about Gillian. :hug: Prayers sent out for you, the family and Trudy. You always give such great advice...I wish I could do the the same for you.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cathy, I am so sorry. I hope Trudy pulls thru for you....sounds like you may have gotten to her just in time.


----------



## TXSaanenLover (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh no! So sorry for your loss! Now I have to look up interstitial pneumonia!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

txsaanenlover..here is a link. there is only a small quote on it..but it sums it up real well to what we found today...
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/pneumonia06.html

Gillian was the serious sister...Her full blood sister is Geneveve a silly girl, and half sister Gypsy...then we got Trudy from a friend...you can tell the sisters ar wondering where Gillian is...

Im just greatful I was there for her last moments..her breathing was hard and deep at times..but she and I kept eye contact until she let go...she didnt seem to be in distress..no thrashing at the last minute...just peacfully let go...for that Im greatful.

On a good note..Trudy is seems to be feeling better...not well..but better...she is nibbling hay...I will keep watch on her all night..this is a pic of her a few weeks ago...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers for pretty Trudy & you too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh so sorry Cathy, I know how involved you are with your babies. At least it was a gentle release. :blue:


When cooling a fever don't forget about alcohol wipes. They cool faster than water.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Praying Trudy makes a full recovery.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh Cathy I'm so sorry for your loss! :hug: Get well soon Trudy!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Trudy is up and eating and chewing a cud this morning...moving slower...but she made it through the night!!! I think we are out of the woods 

Thank you all for you well wishes...Gillian is missed...by us and her sisters...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So glad to hear Trudy is up and doing so much better. Praying she keeps it up


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Trudy had a hard night...went out to check on everyone around midnight ( i know buts its hard to sleep when afraid everyones going to drop dead!) she was lethargic and so sad looking...got her temp...106 again ; ( I didnt give banamine with her Nuflor since her temp was down..I should have ! I Listen to her rumen and lungs...not bad...so I went ahead and gave her Banamine and said a little prayer...today she is almost 100% better!! ran for breakfast..even sqeezed her fat little rear through the fence panel to get the good grass lol..Im so happy to seeher feeling well...
Ariel temp is down and stayed down...We are scrubbing feeders, water dishes ect...to help keep this from spreading...I have been reading like a crazy women...I even found this old TGS post.. interesting read...
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/pasteurella-pneumonia-my-struggle-102265/

Im going to call my vet today and ask about the nasal medication : ) think its time to step it up...

thank you everyone for your encouragement and well wishes!!!!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry for your loss Cathy. I am praying for a complete recovery for Trudy and all your goaties.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Trudy is doing tons better....I will of course continue Nuflor for a full 7 days..Poor baby cries every time...no matter where I give it..and Im using the smallest needle I can :shrug:..poor baby...I just rub hard and kiss on her ...:blue:

Ariel had a relaps this afternoon...108 again...about 30 minutes or so after her Nuflor and Bananmine..she was up grazing..

Just so everyone knows..there are no symptoms other then super high fever..no snotty nose, no couphing...just all of a sudden they are lethargic....this is fast moving! 3 goats in 2 days...
what we are doing: taking temps 2-3 times a day..Yah, our goats think we are nuts...we are spending almost all day out side, working while keeping an eye on each one for signs of lethargy...cleaning the water dishes and feeders incase its spreadable though that way...raking and cleaning away bedding for self assurance ..and now we will vaccinate via a nasal vaccine...and prayer!! lots and lots of prayer...

*



Be sure you know the condition of your flocks, give careful attention to your herds; Proverbs 27:23

Click to expand...

*here is the vaccination link!! (Thanks Tennacross!!!)
http://www.merck-animal-health-usa.com/news/2014-2-4.aspx


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cathy i am so very sorry you lost Gillian :hug: 
I will keep Ariel and Trudy in my prayers . 
Gillain will be missed by her family and herd but not forgotten. 
Rest in peace sweet girl :angel:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you Tricky....Trudy is doing well I believe Ariel will recover as well...Finger crossed no one else gets sick!


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Cathy,
I'm so sorry you lost Gillian. Will send prayers for the other two. Hope they get better soon. What a scary disease!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im happy to report both Trudy and Ariel are out of the danger zone!! Both are noticably thinner..but we can work on that now that they are eating a bit better...I willl feel better once we vaccinate everyone...but for now we are keeping the feeders and area clean and disinfected and keeping a close watch on the goats....



> What a scary disease!


 yes it is!!! very scary!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thats wonderful Cathy :hug: So glad to hear it :clap: Poor babies , they have gone through the ringer for sure . Im positive you will have them back to health in no time  Keep us posted on their progress .
What a scary and heartbreaking time for you and your family . I have read and reread the links you posted and have learned a lot from it , but like you said , no matter the years of experience one has , there is always something new to learn.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

the best medication is knowing your herd...if you see them off even a tiny bit...jump into action...dont wait to see if there is runny nose or cough ect...just go with your gut!!


----------



## TXSaanenLover (Apr 7, 2014)

Yay! Jeffers has the vaccine. I'm thinking this is one I'll give my girls.

http://www.jefferspet.com/products/once-pmh-in

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes txsaanenlover..this is what we are ordering


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well we had another case...Little Jackson fell ill..but we caught it in time..he is doing better..hes on day four of antibiotics...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh sheesh Cathy. I really hopes this slew of illness ends soon for you. I can't even imagine the eggshells you're walking on, and I bet you're watching everyone like a hawk!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh no ! Wow Cathy , you sure have your hands full :hug:
I will add Jackson to my prayer list..ray:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you tricky..I also see he is anemic so started treating that..we also wormed him and his twin brother because some one has tape worm and boostered their baycox!!!..and to top it off I have to go out of town!! My mom is very ill so I need to go see her...I know the kids will be on top of this but Im nervous...I notice things they often miss..but since this whole outbreak..they have been great....Hubby pickedup the vaccine today...they didnt have the IN so he got the SQ ...which is fine..we can still treat everyone..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow!! I hope everyone is on the mend now... I think I'll order that vaccine too, and give it right when the weather turns cooler.. So sorry you lost Gillian;-(


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Any new news?

Continued prayers!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Cathy , how is your Mom doing ?
And also Trudy , Ariel and Jackson ?
Yes , and prayers still coming your way !


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for asking Tricky and Chad....Moms doing ok...we will hear more after the 10th...the goats are all doing good..thank goodness, no more outbreaks...we had a round of runny bums when I was gone..of course...but they are all most dry...we have our vaccine and will be giving everyone a dose tomorrow


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad to hear Mom is doing ok , i will keep the both of you in my prayers :hug:

Thats good news ! Im so happy to hear they are all doing well and recovering


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow! Everything you are dealing with and you have still been here for all of us..... Bless you Cathy. Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way. I wish I could do more. You are one awesome lady! :hug:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Same here!! Prayers sent your way. I missed the post that your mom is ill, sorry to hear about that;-(


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Good, glad your goats are on the good end of things....

Wishing the same for your mom!


----------

